# im back looking to take in 2 fancys



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

here are pics of my coop,i still have to put a roof on it before the snow flys,and i have to paint it,otherwise the chickens love it.im looking to take in 2 fancys, that need great homes,prefer, maybe ones that cant fly away....lol i have a top on the run,so no predators can get in,its a 10x10 shed and a 10 x 20 run,during the summer im going to extend the run to 30ft, long,i sold alot of my chickens,because i will be raising silkies this spring,i would love to add two pigeons,and like i said my chickens get along with them great.enclosed is a pic of my coop,dont mind the tarp its only temporary.and an old pic of my rescued that took flight and never came back during the winter. inside of coop you will see a cage ,thats where i kept my new silkie roo ,until all the chickens, became familiar with him.














tell me what you think,if i do get pigeons, i will have to make some higher roosts for them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

as everyone knows,i have owned pigeons before,but i do not fly them,they will strictly be kept in a secure place,but they can fly inside of it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Teebo,

Just a thought or two on the set up in the pic...my understanding is
that chickens and pigeons should be housed separately for health
reasons. Is this possible for you to do there? Also, in terms of the
aviary area, will the birds be brought inside at night to a secured predator
proof area?

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Teebo,
> 
> Just a thought or two on the set up in the pic...my understanding is
> that chickens and pigeons should be housed separately for health
> ...


I'm glad you brought this subect up, feralpigeon, as long as I housed my chickens and pigeons together, I had problems with one or the other getting sick. Once I started housing them completley separately, health improved for both the chickens and pigeons.
Teebo, 
It looks like you have a nice area to work with but it doesn't look like the space is preditor proof. I know that rats aren't always thought of as preditors but they are. A rat could easily get into the area you have set aside for the birds. During the night, when the birds can't see, they will take a head right off. Chichen, duck, pigeon whatever...they will do it. I learned the hard way and wanted to share with you so that you can be spared a broken heart.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

this coop is locked up at night with a lock,every place in the shed has no holes,i have no problems with rats,or mice .inside,my chickens are very protected,and the whole top is enclosed,nothing can get in,2 pigeons and my chickens, would not cause a problem because i have had them before.i only have 9 chickens.i have never lost a chicken to a predator,because i watch my pets,and secure them very very good.


----------

